# VA notification



## civil78 (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the average notification time for VA? I know that since they are a mailing state that the results will come in later than the other states... I wasn't sure how much later though- Also- someone told me of a website that you can discover if you pass by looking up your name for a liscense number- anyone know of that site and when they post them there?

With technology as it is.. and a scan-tron exam... seems totally unfair to have to wait as long as they tell you!


----------



## ODUeng (Apr 20, 2010)

civil78 said:


> Does anyone know the average notification time for VA? I know that since they are a mailing state that the results will come in later than the other states... I wasn't sure how much later though- Also- someone told me of a website that you can discover if you pass by looking up your name for a liscense number- anyone know of that site and when they post them there?With technology as it is.. and a scan-tron exam... seems totally unfair to have to wait as long as they tell you!


Here is the website,

http://www.dpor.virginia.gov/regulantlooku...FTOKEN=34092580

make sure that "professional Engineers" box is checked!

I think VA will post it around 6/25 - 7/03. Good luck!


----------

